
Who Pays on the First Date? No One Knows Anymore, and It’s Really Awkward - xbmcuser
https://www.wsj.com/articles/who-pays-on-the-first-date-no-one-knows-anymore-and-its-really-awkward-1498488525?mod=e2tw
======
ycombinators
On the first date with my current girlfriend, she offered to pay for her
dinner. Pleasantly surprised, I told her she'd, "...pay for the next one
(date)." She took it really well!

